# Not a thumb injury but



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2011)

just found this in local archives from last month

mancaught in stump grinder


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2011)

and another

man run over by wood chipper died


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 14, 2011)

I know this is a dangerious business but those two sound like plain carelessness.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2011)

More info on the stump grinder incident: 
Name of Man Wounded By Stump Grinder Released | NBC Connecticut
"He was working for Shady Tree Inc., based in Greenwich, when three of his limbs became lodged in the grinding wheel, Greenwich Time reports." _Curious name for a tree service._

'Possibly life threatening' injury in Greenwich power tool accident - GreenwichTime

http://greenwich.patch.com/articles/tree-worker-seriously-injured-in-stump-grinding-accident


----------

